# Building Enclosures?



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 21, 2009)

How hard is it to actually make an enclosure? if i didn't need a big enclosure i would obviously just buy a cheap second hand one but i need to make an enclosure about 5 food heigh 5 foot long 3 foot deep (5x5x3) i have basically no experience at all with building anything however i can obtain the tools needed and my best mate is a sparky (well 3rd year apprentice) which means all the wiring can be done for free ill just have to pay the cost of the materials. However most of my mates are useless with their hands and uni students meaning ill have to basically build it by myself and im not exactly amazing with my hands. Is it advisable to give it a shot? I hear mixed things some people saying its easy and others saying its hard.


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 21, 2009)

its not hard at all, just sit down and sketch it out a few times so you have it in your head. I think there is a section in the wiki on building enclosures.


----------



## Snowman (May 21, 2009)

If you can build a box you can build an enclosure ... Jmo


----------



## Lonewolf (May 21, 2009)

yer like they sayed it aint hard but plan things first and get all the materials first and go for it


----------



## the_dora_explorer (May 21, 2009)

I've found the easiest thing is picking up a nice cheap second hand cabbinet, or something similar, and converting it.
But you'd probably want to have some basic skills in constructing things and using tools.


----------



## KingSirloin (May 21, 2009)

Much better to know what you're doing, otherwise there's a very good chance of wasting the materials.


----------



## shadowsabre (May 21, 2009)

there are also lots of plans floating around on the net that come with instructions.
if u can use a tape measure, a drill and a saw u are pretty much right 

just remember measure twice cut once


----------



## Red-Ink (May 21, 2009)

Depending on the type of materials (wood) you want to build it with the cost can get up there. You may have to build it in parts as Bunnings do not have 5x5 precut materials so if you want that as a one peice you may have to source that from somewhere. Alternatively you could join smaller peices together that are precut to meet the measurements you require, plus the biggest standard cut they have at Bunnings is only 2 foot wide (4x2x2 sheets it usually comes by) . For an enclosure that size you may have to do an inner frame as well to make it stable and hold the weight (again that depends on the materials you use).


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 21, 2009)

a standard sheet is 2400x1200 so it could be done, you would have to use a few sheets and have a lot of wasted wood.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 21, 2009)

thanks for all the replies guys been very helpfull
5x5x3 is the min i would want i would happily do bigger.


----------



## also76 (May 21, 2009)

good luck mate, im lucky enough to have a grandfather thats a retired chippy... im a mechanic so pretty decent with hands and tools (i hope) and i still find it pretty hard, just depends on the person mate. im great with metal, useless with wood.
drop some pics of the progress


----------



## eamonn (May 21, 2009)

Im 14 and build all of my enclosures. IT IS EASY. At least give it a try


----------



## steelvan (May 21, 2009)

im a chick and if i can build an enclosure myself i think you could!!! lol yeah really not that hard just make sure you have it planned out well and a list of all the materials you need, nothing worse than having to go to the hardware a million times to get everything you need


----------



## dazza74 (May 22, 2009)

i build all mine which are 4 by 4 by 2 foot and 1 6 by 4 by 2 foot its not that hard.where do you live ?.i could help you if you are in melbourne


----------



## oreo1 (May 22, 2009)

hey where do you live?? because i hav a mate in Brisbane who is a handy man who is willing to build my snake enclosure (all i have to pay for is supply's) he has years of experience and from what ive heard, his work has not dissapointed yet. i could give you his contact details if you like?


----------



## MaRkAS (May 23, 2009)

What are you planning on keeping??


----------



## wokka (May 23, 2009)

The size you suggest wont fit through a standard door which may make moving it difficult.


----------



## Jungletrans (May 23, 2009)

If you make exact plans and go to a decent timber supply [ not Bunnings ] they will cut the pieces to size for a small fee . The hardest bit is getting a perfect straight edge on a long cut . Use good quality materials and it will last a lifetime . Have fun .


----------



## winny111 (May 23, 2009)

Where do you live, Im sure someone will give you a hand or advice.


----------



## toddy1964 (May 23, 2009)

There is some instructions on this site somewhere, I always measure twice cut once, check for square as you go. The doors are pretty important, I've heard of snakes pushing out of small gaps.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 24, 2009)

dazza74 said:


> i build all mine which are 4 by 4 by 2 foot and 1 6 by 4 by 2 foot its not that hard.where do you live ?.i could help you if you are in melbourne



Thanks for the offer but i live a fair way from the CBD about 3 hours away in Kinglake.



oreo1 said:


> hey where do you live?? because i hav a mate in Brisbane who is a handy man who is willing to build my snake enclosure (all i have to pay for is supply's) he has years of experience and from what ive heard, his work has not dissapointed yet. i could give you his contact details if you like?



Melbourne =(, thanks though.



MaRkAS said:


> What are you planning on keeping??



Frilled Neck Lizards. (Havnt got them yet)
I have 2 spare 4x2x2s for now. 



wokka said:


> The size you suggest wont fit through a standard door which may make moving it difficult.



Didnt even think of that to be honest, thanks for pointing it out however ill probably whack it together in the shed, worst comes to worst there is a massive sliding glass door to the back of my house which ill be able to get it through (its about 6 foot wide and 5ft high) 



Jungletrans said:


> If you make exact plans and go to a decent timber supply [ not Bunnings ] they will cut the pieces to size for a small fee . The hardest bit is getting a perfect straight edge on a long cut . Use good quality materials and it will last a lifetime . Have fun .



Thanks will enquire and try to find some asap.

I might chuck a Wanted add up for a week or two and see if i can find a built one at a reasonable price if not ill start planning the construction =). I think it would be easier and less hassle tbh to just make one although like i said no experience which could end up turning into a disaster :lol:

Cheers for the replies guys.


----------



## tenacres1100 (May 24, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/wiki/building-an-enclosure-by-darren-whittaker-76861


----------

